# Erster Offizieller Outland.FM Nachtelfenrun



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

*Erster Offizieller Outland.FM Nachtelfenrun*


Am 29.10 um 17:45 (Start 18:05) findet auf dem Server Ulduar der erste offizielle Outland.FM Nachtelfenrun von Teldrassil nach Gadgetzan statt.

Jeder der teilnehmen möchte Sollte sich am 29.10 gegen 17:45 auf dem Server Ulduar mit einem Level 1 Nachtelfen (Klasse egal) im Stargebiet einfinden.

Ich werde den Run Live in meine Sendung übertragen und wen möglich den Gewinner noch am Ende des Run´s in meine Sendung holen, sodass er über seine Erlebnisse berichten kann.


Natürlich gibt es auch was zu Gewinnen.

Der erste Nachtelf der in Gadgetzen ankommt bekommt ein Jan Hegenberg Autogramm

*
Natürlich gibt es auch noch ein paar Regeln die zu beachten sind*


1. Teilnehmen dürfen nur Nachtelfen der Stufe 1. (Das Level beim ankommen ist egal)
2. Das benutzen der Schiffe und Greifen (ausgenommen das Schiff von Teldrassil nach Auberdine) ist verboten.
3. Dass mitgenommen werden auf einem Robochopper oder ähnlichem ist verboten.
4. Das Benutzen Jeglicher art an Portalen, Port oder anderen Portmöglichkeiten ist verboten
5. Das Benutzen von Tränken um die Geschwindichkeit zu erhöhen ist verboten.
6. Das binden des Ruhesteins am Zielort oder anderen Gashausern auf dem Weg ist verboten.
7. Das nutzen von Accountgebunden Gegenständen ist verboten.

Jede Zuwiderhandlung wir zum sofortigen Ausschluss vom Event geahndet.
Um das ganze zu überwachen werde mehrer Helfen an gewissen Punkten und im Run vertreten sein um alles zu überwachen.


Desweiteren suchen wir genau 5-8 Personen ab Level 70 die als Aufpasser/Streckenposten für den Run zu Verfügungen stehen und eine Person mit einem Robochopper der mich fährt sodass ich das ganze kommentieren kann.

Die Streckenposten und der Fahrer werden Live in der Sendung sein um vom Geschehen zu berichten.

Solltet ihr also Interesse haben so einen posten zu übernehmen und auf dem Server Ulduar Spielen schreib mir eine PM mit eurem Ingamenamen an mich

Eine Map wie ihr zu Laufen habt findet ihr hier ---> Map

Der Stream zum Radio in dem das Event übtragen ist übrigens Lisen PLS

Da die Plätze auf dem Radiostream begräntz sind empfele ich euch einach etwas früher einzuschallten und dem Bot zuzuhören

Und für alle die es nicht auf den Stream passen haben wir noch 50 plätze auf dem live videostream --> HIER <--


----------



## Cmygo (18. Oktober 2009)

Die lustigen Hurtigkeitstränke sind erlaubt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (18. Oktober 2009)

und wer zum teufel ist das  Jan Hegenberg ?

und was ist an das Autogramm so besonders das ich mir ein 1 N811 machen und am run teilnemen solte ?


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

wie willte die mit level 1 benutzen ?


----------



## Cmygo (18. Oktober 2009)

Jan Hegenberg ist Musiker, der auch einige Songs über WoW geschrieben hat.




Galaxus schrieb:


> wie willte die mit level 1 benutzen ?


Ganz vergessen, dass die ne Levelbeschränkung haben.


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2009)

> ? oder weil ich radio mod bei Outland.FM bin


Welcher denn? Hab zwar nen Vedacht aber bin mir nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

Ilumin. Ich mach die Mixer sendung


----------



## Slarianox (18. Oktober 2009)

Geiles Event, würd ich noch wow spielen btw aktiven acc haben würd ich mitmachen, hört sich nach ner menge spass an^^ Doch das Autogramm naja, ich kenne den künstler nicht. Ka füreinen Fan wirds bestimm etwas tolles sein, würd mich freuen das rennen mitzuhören, versuche auf deinem Radiosender zu sein hört sich nach ner menge lachmomenten an ^^
Naja good work fals esfunzt hast dir bestimmt viel mühe gegeben dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (18. Oktober 2009)

Dragull schrieb:


> und wer zum teufel ist das  Jan Hegenberg ?
> 
> und was ist an das Autogramm so besonders das ich mir ein 1 N811 machen und am run teilnemen solte ?



Und wer zum Teufel bist du?
Und was macht deinen Post so besonders, dass jemand nun eine ernsthafte Antwort darauf geben sollte?


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

ich bin einfach ein mob bei nem online radio der ein ingame event geplant hat um den leuten spaß zu bringen. aber so antworten wie deine zeigen einfach wie sinnlos mansche menschen sind

edit: btw gibt es was änliches mit tauren das übringens sehr ervolgreich ist. aber is ja nur schwachsinn


----------



## Lillyan (18. Oktober 2009)

Unterlaßt bitte endlich eure Beleidigungen. Wenn ihr dieses Event sinnlos findet, dann macht nicht mit. Es gibt keinen Grund jemanden persönlich anzugreifen.

Die Beleidigungen wurden gelöscht!


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

wunderbare erklärung. danke


----------



## Sakeros (18. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> 1. Teilnehmen dürfen nur Nachtelfen der Stufe 1.
> 2. Das benutzen der Schiffe (ausgenommen das von Teldrassil nach Auberdine) ist verboten.
> 3. Dass mitgenommen werden auf einem Robochopper oder ähnlichem ist verboten.
> 4. Das benutzen von Magierportalen ist verboten.




Und Hexerport ist erlaubt, das wird ja einfach^^


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

oh fuck den ounkt habe ich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is natürlich nciht erlaubt. danke für den hinweis


----------



## Maladin (18. Oktober 2009)

Klingt nach einer Aktion für hartnäckige Spieler. Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg damit.

/wink maladin


----------



## seeker75 (18. Oktober 2009)

Schade dass ich am 29 noch im urlaub bin,sonst würde ich gerne mitmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn dann soll jeder am ende ne demo vorlegen.....bescheissen is viel zu einfach^^


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

kla is es das.

deswegen habe ich diese strecke genommen. da ist bescheißen nciht so viel möglich und wen das fällt es auf weil es ein port oder anderes ist.


----------



## Slarianox (18. Oktober 2009)

Sry den off topic Aber Maladin deine Signatur ist einfach nur der Hammer ^^ Wie macht ihr buffies das immer das ihr diese top signaturen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (18. Oktober 2009)

Seit dem LvL 1 Taurenrennen von Giga warte ich auf eine weitere Veranstaltung dieser Art. Freue mich drauf und bin auf alle Fälle dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hette (18. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ne frage wie kommst du an das autogramm von hegenberg?
kennste denn oder haste dem was bezahlt ?


----------



## Interminator (18. Oktober 2009)

ich werd mit machen^^ frag mich nur ob man während des laufs auch lvl 1 bleibt wegen den ep beim erkunden


----------



## Kremlin (18. Oktober 2009)

Interminator schrieb:


> ich werd mit machen^^ frag mich nur ob man während des laufs auch lvl 1 bleibt wegen den ep beim erkunden



wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. auch bei den anderen rennveranstaltungen, wie z.b den gnomenrennen oder taurenrennen, waren die teilnehmer am ende es rennens nicht mehr lvl 1. aber ich denke, dass die veranstalter euch nicht die suppe versalzen werden und levelaufstiege durch erkundungserfahrungspunkte okay sind. es wäre nämlich sonst um einiges schwieriger.


----------



## bliblubb (18. Oktober 2009)

warum sollen se halt 10 g geben zum auschalten der exp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atritis (18. Oktober 2009)

ehm... 
sofern ich die Regeln verstanden habe, hast du es entweder vergessen oder willst es erlauben,
dass z.B. Jäger mit Aspekt den Teilnehmern helfen dürfen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bröselmonster (18. Oktober 2009)

Naja der Jäger hat mit lvl 1 Aspekt des Affen
Was genau bringt ihm der? Ausweichrate ok.
Aber um schneller zu sein müsste er 20 sein


----------



## Totebone (18. Oktober 2009)

Atritis schrieb:


> ehm...
> sofern ich die Regeln verstanden habe, hast du es entweder vergessen oder willst es erlauben,
> dass z.B. Jäger mit Aspekt den Teilnehmern helfen dürfen..
> 
> ...



Also ich denk ma die Rennteilnehmer sind logischerweise in einem Raid mit min. 1 Organisator^^ der wird schon keine 30er Hunter laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diclonii (18. Oktober 2009)

Geile Aktion, hät ich locker mitgemacht, würd ich mein WoW Acc noch haben <.<
Aber echt geile Sache, allein schon wegen dem Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. ist des nicht bissl mies mit dem Schiff von Teldrassil nach Auerdine, da verliert man doch voll die Zeit wenn man genau da ankommt wie das Schiff die Insel verlässt.


----------



## Killadelphia (18. Oktober 2009)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Btw. ist des nicht bissl mies mit dem Schiff von Teldrassil nach Auerdine, da verliert man doch voll die Zeit wenn man genau da ankommt wie das Schiff die Insel verlässt.




Gibt doch noch den guten alten Flugmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soweit ich weiß fliegt der dich auch mit lvl 1 nach auberdine^^ 


sollte es nicht so sein haben die, die eher am schiff sind nen klaren vorsprung...

... von daher würde ich Auberdine als "Startpunkt" nehmen^^


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

der weg dahin ist aber schon lang.

und greifen sind ja verboten. genau wie das mit den auspekten. es fällt ja auf wen ein nachtelf deutlich schneller ist.

und das man nicht mehr level 1 ist wen man ankommst is sowieso kla.


----------



## Exeliron (18. Oktober 2009)

jede wette:

es wird einen horde-raid auf die strecke geben...ich kann mir jetzt schon ausmalen wie die sich abkugeln werden wenn ein paar hunter sprengfallen auf die strecke legen etc...
wünsch trotzdem gutes gelingen, vllt mach ich mir einen testacc und guck vorbei =)


mfg, exe

eidt: ähm is ulduar ein pvp-server? wenn nicht is die gefahr jedenfalls schonmal nicht gegeben...aber wildtiere sind immer noch gefährlich, ein lvl1er-char hat ne schöne aggro-range ^^


----------



## DeadLiv (18. Oktober 2009)

o0 Die Strecke geht mitten durch Crossroads....
Egal, denke mal, ich mache da mit.

Einge gute Gelegenheit auch mal wieder das gute alte Brachland zu sehen.
Spannend wirds wenn man den ganzen mobs ausweichen muss, gerade in TN dürfte das schwer werden^^


----------



## Lightborn (18. Oktober 2009)

Nette Idee^^ wenn ich Zeit habe schau ich sicher mal vorbei!!


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin dabei!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

ist zum glück ein pve server. aber ist schon mit absicht so das man das event nicht raiden kann.

und meine strecke ist sehr leicht im vergleich zum taurenrennen. die müssen zb. durs schlingendorntal oder brennende stepe.

also seit froh das ihr so ne leichte strecke habt ^^


----------



## Kremlin (18. Oktober 2009)

Bröselmonster schrieb:


> Naja der Jäger hat mit lvl 1 Aspekt des Affen



falsch. den bekommt er später erst. ich weiß es zwar nicht genau, aber ich glaube im levelbereich von 4-6 kann er den lernen.
also hat der jäger garkeine vorteile.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (18. Oktober 2009)

Klingt lustig^^ 
Wenn ich Zeit hab, bin ich auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## Kronas (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn mir langweilig ist kann ich wie beim menschenrennen nach menethil in gadge stehen und die ersten ankömmlinge filmen, um ein eindeutiges ergebnis zu bekommen


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

So ein Event war auf meinem "Ex-Server" auch mal. Da war eine der Topgilden auf dem Server und die hatte ein Gnomerennen gemacht. Da mussten sie durch die Tiefenbahn *laufen*, dann durch den Wald von Elwyn, durch das Rotkammgebirge, dann weiter nach Norden hoch in die Brennende Steppe usw. 
Wo das Ziel war, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, aber der Gewinner hat soweit ich weiß 10.000 Gold bekommen. War damals Askordia. Aber weiß echt nimmer, ob das 10.000 Gold waren, auf jeden Fall, der Gewinner hat eine Menge Gold bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (18. Oktober 2009)

Dragull schrieb:


> und wer zum teufel ist das  Jan Hegenberg ?
> 
> und was ist an das Autogramm so besonders das ich mir ein 1 N811 machen und am run teilnemen solte ?


Mein Gott, muss es für jedes Event auch eine Belohnung geben? Er veranstaltet das zum Spass und wenn du nicht mitmachen willst, dann renn halt nicht mit.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Mein Gott, muss es für jedes Event auch eine Belohnung geben? Er veranstaltet das zum Spass und wenn du nicht mitmachen willst, dann renn halt nicht mit.




ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.

wen es einen nicht intersiet einfach das flammen lassen und das thema ignorieren.


----------



## doodlez_himself (18. Oktober 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Sry den off topic Aber Maladin deine Signatur ist einfach nur der Hammer ^^ Wie macht ihr buffies das immer das ihr diese top signaturen habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Offtopic! Du kriegst eine gepaddelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (18. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr auch an Mapedit gedacht?
Das außerhalb eures Vorstellungsbereiches?


----------



## Dranke (18. Oktober 2009)

BIN DABEI!


----------



## Teloban (18. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> 7. Das binden des ruhesteins an den Zielort ist verboten.


Du musst das Benutzen des Ruhesteins generell verbieten, sonst bindet man sich einfach zB in Thalanaar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube aber, dass die Möglichkeiten, auf die eine oder andere Art zu bescheißen, nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden können.


Ansonsten finde ich solche Events geil. Und einen Anreiz muss man einfach haben sonst bemüht man sich ja nicht, erster zu werden. Wobei das Autogramm von Jan Hegenberg leider nicht für jedermann so interessant ist. Ich finde dessen Musik auch cool, bin aber trotzdem nicht scharf auf so ein Autogramm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach dann hier schonmal ne offizielle Kampf ansage ich werde bescheißen und zwar so gut wie möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich gewinne werde ich es kund geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

gut das du es schon vorweg sagst.
dann weis ich auf was zu achten ist.

sollte im nachhinnein rauskommen das man beschissen hat fliegt man auch raus


----------



## Davion123 (18. Oktober 2009)

Die Möglichkeit zu Bescheissen besteht ja auch im Spitzensport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Kalle21 : und dann ? machst du dir ein tatoo "ich habe einen fun event zerstört, sowas macht jetzt niemand mehr" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (18. Oktober 2009)

Davion123 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit zu Bescheissen besteht ja auch im Spitzensport
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich zerstöre gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich verpass den Leuten nur fürs nächste mal einen Denkzettel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde logischerweise auf den Gewinn verzichten und die fairen Player sollen die Show bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dafür muss ich erstmal gewinnen wobei ich da sehr zuversichtlich bin


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (18. Oktober 2009)

also zu thema die lowies werden von den mobs gekillt ersten das macht es ja so spanned weili eig sind ja alle gleich schnell und zweitens da stehen ja auch noch die ab 70 darum und machen die kaputt


wenn mir langweilig ist und ich nix zutun hab was der fall sein wird bin ich dabei^^


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

die leute die das event beobachten werden nicht eingreifen wen ein mop ein spieler angreift

@kalle: so leute wie dich brauch die welt wirklich um sich zu verbessern.
hoffe du hast spaß daran anderen das spaß zu verderben.

Edit: nur blöd das auf dem weg kaum zu bescheißen ist. auser mit porteln greif und ruhestein. aber viel spaß beim abspacken


----------



## Davion123 (18. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> die leute die das event beobachten werden nicht eingreifen wen ein mop ein spieler angreift



Solcherlei Tode sind durchaus gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und @kalle21 : wow du bis ganz toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

Davion123 schrieb:


> Solcherlei Tode sind durchaus gewollt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so ist es. das macht bei dem ganzen ja den spaß aus. auserdem habt ihr ja ne leichte strecke. ich verweise da gern nochmal auf das taurenrennen xD

die müssen als hordler durch ne alle stadt und dursch die berennende stpee, schlingendorntal und den gebirgspass der totenwinde. sumpfland und arati is auch noch dabei.

also freut euch über die leichte strecke xD bin ja kein unsmensch


----------



## Kalle21 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ihr scheint das wohl in den falschen Hals zu bekommen oder ich habe einfach andere Ansichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann werde ich es halt nicht tun und fair mitmachen


----------



## schorschix (18. Oktober 2009)

ich spiele schon länger kein wow mehr, aber haben nachtelfen keine irrwisch gestalt mehr wenn sie gestorben sind? wenn doch ist das rennen meiner meinung nach nicht gut durchdacht...
einfach im startgebiet sterben und als irrwisch nach gadgetzan düsen und dort den geistheiler anlabern, fertig.

hast du daran schon gedacht? wenn nicht kannste dir nun den kopf drüber zerbrechen xD


----------



## Art-Blast (18. Oktober 2009)

Nur so btw wenn man tot ist kann man dann nicht einfach durchlaufen und sich dann wo ma bei nem Friedhof biem Geistheiler rezzen? Bin mir allerdings unsicher ob das gehen würd


----------



## Raccak (18. Oktober 2009)

Hey das hört sich echt geil an. Ich wer da auf jeden fall mit machen nur hätt ich paar fragen:

wird man als lvl 1 in ein raid geinvt mit jeweils einem "Helfer" der auch alles kontrolliert?

MUSS man genau auf der strecke laufen oder darf man zb. in Eschental am Rand entlanglaufen ?
Weil das is ein bisl kürzerer weg nur halt bisl riskant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raccak (18. Oktober 2009)

Nee das mit rezzen geht nicht. Wenn man sich nicht beim "aller nächsten" Geisterheiler wiederbelebt, wird man halt zum "aller nächsten" Geisterheiler geportet und wiederbelebt.

ZB.: Du stirbst in Eschental und rezzt dich bei Geisterheiler in Gadgetzan. --> Du wirst nach Eschental geportet und dort wiederbelebt.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

es ist deine sache welchen weg du durch die vorgeschrieben gebiete nimmst.

und das mit dem geistheiler wurde schon lange geändert das so was nciht mehr geht


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. Oktober 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Top Signatur?
> Ich versteh nichtmal was die zu bedeuten hat, was is geppadelt werden?


Anspielung auf eine SimpsonsFolge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IVMVHXcTzs


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (18. Oktober 2009)

Darf man da seinen "Privat-80er" mitbringen der die Mobs ausm weg räumt? Ich mein wenn der net inner Gruppe is oder so kann er einem ja eig keine Speedbuffs geben wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Davion123 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Darf man da seinen "Privat-80er" mitbringen der die Mobs ausm weg räumt? Ich mein wenn der net inner Gruppe is oder so kann er einem ja eig keine Speedbuffs geben wenn ich mich nicht irre...



Denke Galaxus wird sich dazu äussern wenn er wieder von der Arbeit zurück ist, aber der Spaß an dem Ganzen sind ja unter anderem auch die unzähligen Leichen auf dem Weg die das Rennen zu einer Herausforderung machen. 

D.h. wenn man nicht im Hauptfeld mitrennt sondern sehr früh in Führung geht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher das man von einem Raptor am Wegesrand mal schnell als einziges Opfer ausgewählt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (18. Oktober 2009)

mach nicht den start beim n8elf lager, sondern bei auberdine, den latenz unterschiede machen beim schiff sehr viel...


----------



## Dini (18. Oktober 2009)

Hihi, wenn ich noch zocken würde, dann hätte ich mitgemacht.
Echt ne witzige Sache.

Aber ich werd in die Sendung reinhörn an dem Abend =)
Wünsche dem Organisationsteam und den Teilnehmern viel Spaß, Erfolg und einen reibungslosen Ablauf!


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. Oktober 2009)

Bin grade nicht scharf auf ein Jan hegenberg autogramm bzw allgemein auf Autogramme xD


Ich sag mal ich hab besseres zu tun ;D


----------



## Mirano (18. Oktober 2009)

werbt einen freund port is erlaubt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird ja sehr einfach^^ mal schnell nen acc werben 2 wow aufmachen und flott rüberporten^^


----------



## ZØCKER_xD (18. Oktober 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Seit dem LvL 1 Taurenrennen von Giga warte ich auf eine weitere Veranstaltung dieser Art. Freue mich drauf und bin auf alle Fälle dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh ja das war geil. ich freu mich schon drauf wenn die komplette azeroth map abkackt und der schifftransport rumbuggt.


----------



## Davion123 (18. Oktober 2009)

Mirano schrieb:


> werbt einen freund port is erlaubt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist zumindest mal cool wieviel Gedanken ihr euch macht wie man die Regeln biegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das machts uns einfacher das (Verbots-)Regelwerk auszubauen. Problem dürfte halt sein das wir sicher selbst mit einem 2000 Seiten Kompendium mit Verboten nicht alles abdecken können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache, im Fokus steht wirklich der Spaß bei einem solchen Live Event mit Radiostream dabei zu sein und einfach mal etwas ausserhalb der "WoW-Norm" zu machen. 

Der Preis ist auch eher ein Gimick (aber ein sehr respektables wie ich finde), das Autogramm ist übrigens von der diesjährigen GamesCom.


----------



## Thorfold (18. Oktober 2009)

Schade , dass ich keinen aktiven WoW Account mehr habe , sonst hätte ich mitgemacht , hört sich nach einer Menge Spaß an.
Vielleicht kann ich ja einen meiner RL-Kumpels anpumpen , ob die mich so für 1-2 Stunden kurz zocken lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Preis hab ich ja aber selbst schon von der GCO. *gg*

Werde definitiv im Radio sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanishone (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn es nicht zuviele teilnehmer sind, könntest du alle teilnehmer in einen raid aufnehmen. Dann ist nurnoch ruhestein möglich, aber das sollte ja auf der karte auffallen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. Oktober 2009)

Ihr alle mit euren InAktiven Accoutns...

Macht euch n testaccoutn wenn irh mitmachen wollt :O


----------



## Davion123 (18. Oktober 2009)

vanishone schrieb:


> wenn es nicht zuviele teilnehmer sind, könntest du alle teilnehmer in einen raid aufnehmen. Dann ist nurnoch ruhestein möglich, aber das sollte ja auf der karte auffallen.



Je mehr desto besser, lustiger und serverlastiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (18. Oktober 2009)

Dragull schrieb:


> und wer zum teufel ist das  Jan Hegenberg ?
> 
> und was ist an das Autogramm so besonders das ich mir ein 1 N811 machen und am run teilnemen solte ?



omg ihr kennt jan hegenberg nicht oO
ich werd ganz sicher dabei sein 
das würd ich für n autogramm 1000x tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (18. Oktober 2009)

Thori schrieb:


> omg ihr kennt jan hegenberg nicht oO
> ich werd ganz sicher dabei sein
> das würd ich für n autogramm 1000x tun
> 
> ...



<---- hardcorefan xD


----------



## Davion123 (18. Oktober 2009)

Thori schrieb:


> omg ihr kennt jan hegenberg nicht oO



Das hatte mich auch schon schockiert


----------



## Fenrieyr (18. Oktober 2009)

ich finds *SUPPA*!


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (18. Oktober 2009)

ich werd schaun dass ich dabei sein kann^^
ich werd auf unsrer gildenhp ne anmeldung im eqdkp machen, ich denke von unsrer lieben gilde finden sich genug^^

greets


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (18. Oktober 2009)

Witzige idee vielleicht mach ich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guillane (18. Oktober 2009)

Das ganze wird so ablaufen:

Die, die Köpfchen haben und sich die Geistheilerpunkte angesehen haben, werden sobald sie in Reichweite der Geisterheiler sind sich verrecken lassen(Mobpull). Dann wern sie zum Geistheiler geportet (der näher am ziel dran ist) und dann belben sie sich wieder mit wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen.

Das kenn ich von Gnomenrennen, die durch Strangle gehen...Wenn man auf Gurubashihöhe stirbt kann man schon zum Geistheiler vor BB gehen und somit einen Großteil der Strecke einsparen.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

zu dem them mit dem leiten die ruhestein oder port oder änliches benutzen. ich werde vorwegfahren. also jeder der früher als ich da ist hat bestrogen. ganz einfach.

und ja es ist verboten sich ein privaten 80ger mitzubringen der einem die mops killt


----------



## Assor (18. Oktober 2009)

Mehrere Schlachtzüge aufmachen mit Kontrolleuren. Nur Teilnehmer einladen.
Port problem gelöst und massig an Übersicht / Kontrolle gewonnen. /happyface


----------



## heyhey (18. Oktober 2009)

du hast noch was vergessen und zwar die stiefel verzauberung


----------



## Assor (18. Oktober 2009)

heyhey schrieb:


> du hast noch was vergessen und zwar die stiefel verzauberung



Benötigen die nicht ein Mindestitemlevel?


----------



## Schlaviner (18. Oktober 2009)

LOL einfach geil so ne idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin aufjedenfall dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bring auch noch 4 kumpel mit


----------



## Raidone (18. Oktober 2009)

xD idee is so geil

schade das es aufn do is da muss ich leider arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wäre ma ne idee für den realm alextrasza ^^ aber um sowas zu organiesieren is schon ne herausforderung

und an alle  teilnehmern lasst euch nit von mops oder pvp befleckten npcs umhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Sry den off topic Aber Maladin deine Signatur ist einfach nur der Hammer ^^ Wie macht ihr buffies das immer das ihr diese top signaturen habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt


----------



## Raxon22 (18. Oktober 2009)

schade das ich nimmer zock sonst hätt ich sofort mit 
gemacht hört sich echt aufregend an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slow0110 (18. Oktober 2009)

Gibts danach noch nen Hogger Raid? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

wir sind am arsch der welt. wie willste das machen xD

wir können danach in die hdz laufen und uns von dem drachen fressen lassen xD


----------



## Davion123 (18. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> wir sind am arsch der welt. wie willste das machen xD
> 
> wir können danach in die hdz laufen und uns von dem drachen fressen lassen xD




Hey aber vorher das obligatorische Gruppenfoto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehen wieviel wir auf ein Bild bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

aber sicher. ein vorher nachherbild. mach auch ein vidoe. hab da ne geile idde


----------



## Nimbe (18. Oktober 2009)

*Ich glaub ich level mir fix nen hordler hoch und gank euch alle! xDD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

auf nem pve server natürlich ne super idde xD


----------



## Nimbe (18. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> auf nem pve server natürlich ne super idde xD




was oh noez -.- hm k vlt n 60er elite tier hinkiten mir fällt schon was ein^^


----------



## Galaxus (18. Oktober 2009)

wen es auf dem weg welche gibt. aber dafür haben wir ja wachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also vergiss es ^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (18. Oktober 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Top Signatur?
> Ich versteh nichtmal was die zu bedeuten hat, was is geppadelt werden?



Och wurde von einer Simpsonsfolge abgeschaut in der die Bewohner von Springfield als Lehrer aushelfen mussten.
Keine Ahnung mehr warum, aber spielt ja allgemein keine Rolle. xD

Ps. Eine paddeln soll so viel beudeuten wie, er haut dich mit seinem Paddel zu Brei, wenn du seine Regeln nicht befolgst (naja evtl. leicht übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

War das wiedermal sinnvoll, hach herrlich!


----------



## Nimbe (18. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> auf nem pve server natürlich ne super idde xD




was oh noez -.- hm k vlt n 60er elite tier hinkiten mir fällt schon was ein^^


----------



## Nimbe (18. Oktober 2009)

sry 4 doppelpost browser spinnt rum


----------



## Davion123 (19. Oktober 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> was oh noez -.- hm k vlt n 60er elite tier hinkiten mir fällt schon was ein^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso gleich so aggressiv?


----------



## Galaxus (19. Oktober 2009)

jeder versucht sein bestes zu geben um zu bescheisen und zu sabotiren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davion123 (19. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> jeder versucht sein bestes zu geben um zu bescheisen und zu sabotiren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menschen sind so destruktiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (19. Oktober 2009)

ja sind sie. doch wir geben unser bestes es zu verhindern damit der sapß so groß wie möglich bleibt


----------



## Leckerlie (19. Oktober 2009)

bin dabei!


----------



## Dylvan (19. Oktober 2009)

> ich bin einfach ein mob bei nem online radio der ein ingame event geplant hat um den leuten spaß zu bringen. aber so antworten wie deine zeigen einfach wie sinnlos mansche menschen sind



Kein Mensch ist "sinnlos"! Auch nicht mansche.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Unterlaßt bitte endlich eure Beleidigungen. Wenn ihr dieses Event sinnlos findet, dann macht nicht mit. Es gibt keinen Grund jemanden persönlich anzugreifen.
> 
> Die Beleidigungen wurden gelöscht!



Ich finde die Rechtschreibung des TEs sinnlos.


----------



## Davion123 (19. Oktober 2009)

Dylvan schrieb:


> Kein Mensch ist "sinnlos"! Auch nicht mansche.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde die Rechtschreibung des TEs sinnlos.




Uh, ich habe auf so einen wunderbaren Kommentar gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich frage mich da echt immer wer wohl vor dem Monitor sitzt und hier sein eigenes Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom zu kompensieren versucht. Oder suchst du gezielt
nach gramatikalischen oder legastheniebedingten Schreibfehlern um dich einfach besser zu fühlen? 

Anders kann ich mir einen solchen Ätz-Quote zu seinem 4 Seiten zurückliegenden Post kaum erklären. Also ich wäre dir verbunden wenn du solcherlei OT-Posts einfach aus diesem Thread herauslässt, das macht alles friedlicher, ruhiger und ich habe weniger dieses "Autsch"-Gefühl aber falls du noch konstruktive Comments hast, nur her damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du magst zwar recht haben, dass kein Mensch "sinnlos" ist, genausowenig trifft dies aber auf Rechtschtreibung zu wie auch immer sie daherkommt. Auf der anderen Seite, haben jedoch Troll-Posts durchaus etwas sehr sinnloses! 

Andere Menschen haben wohl einfach ein Tagebuch oder kein so krasses Mitteilungsbedürfniss!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


><o(((°>


----------



## Dylvan (19. Oktober 2009)

Davion123 schrieb:


> Uh, ich habe auf so einen wunderbaren Kommentar gewartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Uh, auf so eine Antwort hab ich gewartet.

In einem Spiele-Forum (egtl auch überall sonst) dürfen Menschen nicht derart beleidigt werden. Das ist ne schlimmere Beleidigung, als ein HRNS o. so (imo).
Und dass die Admins das lesen und das nicht löschen, find ich noch schlimmer!

Und die Rechtschreibung des TEs .. Klar, jeder macht Rechtschreibfehler. aber bei ihm fühl ich mich verarscht.



> einen solchen Ätz-Quote zu seinem 4 Seiten zurückliegenden Post kaum erklären.



Bzgl. seiner Schreibweise war es nur ein Beispiel. Ich habe mir durchaus einiges durchgelesen hier.


BTW:


> ><o(((°>



Was ist das ? :>



MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (19. Oktober 2009)

Super Idee > Char erstellen und mitmachen ist angesagt !!!!


----------



## Davion123 (19. Oktober 2009)

Dylvan schrieb:


> Uh, auf so eine Antwort hab ich gewartet.



War mir Klar, deswegen ><o(((°> (your fish)




> Bzgl. seiner Schreibweise war es nur ein Beispiel. Ich habe mir durchaus einiges durchgelesen hier.


 Durchlesen ist ja fein, aber muss man zu allem seinen Senf dazugeben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war keine Hauswand und du musstest nicht urinieren! (hoffe ich)



> Und die Rechtschreibung des TEs .. Klar, jeder macht Rechtschreibfehler. aber bei ihm fühl ich mich verarscht.


Sich eine dermassen vorurteilsbelastete Meinung zu bilden, zeugt dann dennoch eher von geistiger Schwäche oder von krasser Intoleranz, besorge dir doch erstmal genug Hintergrundwissen bevor du urteilst



> BTW:
> 
> Was ist das ? :>



Das war Dein Fisch



Dylvan schrieb:


> Und dass die Admins das lesen und das nicht löschen, find ich noch schlimmer!



Noch schlimmer find ich jetzt, dass du dennoch bei OT bleibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bashen darfst du auch gerne per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es sei denn du brauchst die Aufmerksamkeit der Leserschaft hier. Naja jedem sein Hobby, gibt auch nacktradfahren!


----------



## Dylvan (19. Oktober 2009)

> Noch schlimmer find ich jetzt, dass du dennoch bei OT bleibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hätt ichs über PN gemacht, hätt ich niemals dich kennengelernt. <3

Nacktradfahren betreibe ich auch.


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Ich mach nicht mit! (Immer beim Thema bleiben)



PS: "><o(((°>" -> Das ist doch kein Fisch!


----------



## Artherk (19. Oktober 2009)

*macht in gedanken schon dehnübungen*
na da bin ich doch auf alle fälle vertreten... nur wie man da jemanden überholen soll.. ist mir schleierhaft^^ 
weil soweit ich die strecke im kopf hab is das nur die straße ...
da is man relativ sicher abgesehen von xr.. wo man glaub ichauch durch mussXD und der morshan schutzwall... naja ich bin gespannt..


----------



## Davion123 (19. Oktober 2009)

Dylvan schrieb:


> Hätt ichs über PN gemacht, hätt ich niemals dich kennengelernt. <3


 Oooooh das is lieb! 



Dylvan schrieb:


> PS: "><o(((°>" -> Das ist doch kein Fisch!



Türlich, schau nur genau hin und auch du siehst den Epic Red Herring


Aber erlaube uns trotzdem zurück zum Thema, schwitzende, homoerotische Nachtelfen beim Joggen durch Kalimdor zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Beste Grüße,

Davion


----------



## Davion123 (19. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> *macht in gedanken schon dehnübungen*
> na da bin ich doch auf alle fälle vertreten... nur wie man da jemanden überholen soll.. ist mir schleierhaft^^
> weil soweit ich die strecke im kopf hab is das nur die straße ...
> da is man relativ sicher abgesehen von xr.. wo man glaub ichauch durch mussXD und der morshan schutzwall... naja ich bin gespannt..



Wir sind den Weg natürlich aus Zeitstopgründen mehrfach abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an einigen Teilstrecken hat man mit einem unter-lvl-10 Char arge Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das werden die Punkte der Überholmanöver, erstes Überholmanöver dürfte wohl der Sturm vom Schiff sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (20. Oktober 2009)

an einigen stellen werden wir zur besseren wegfindung pfeile auf dem boden mahlen. wir wir das machen verraten wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (20. Oktober 2009)

kleine regelanpassung vorgenommen und live stream hinzugefügt


----------



## Deathdragoon11880 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hat ja schon jemand geschrieben, nur das binden des ruhesteins an den ZIELort, hindert mich nicht daran, den schonmal in astranaar (oder wie sich das schreibt) zu setzen, gemein und gemogelt.
wie sieht es eigentlich mit account gebundenen teilen aus? mit jedem lvl, das man aufsteigt könnte man durch diese teile seine überlebenschancen mehr erhöhen, wie durch das startequip

um dem ganzen vorzubeugen würde ich vorschlagen, dass man unter den 8 (?) leuten die helfen wollen einen anderen server ausmacht, auf dem diese ebenfalls einen 70er zum wache stehen haben. sind dann auf ulduar alle versammelt, eventuelle mogeleien sind vorbereitet, dann verkündet man, dass alle, die nun wirklich nur des spaßes wegen mit machen wollen, bitte auf server [insert random pve-server] umloggt und dort erneut einen nachtelfen erstellt, damit ist dann sofort das rennen eröffnet. eventuell wieder gemein denen gegenüber, bei denen das umloggen lange dauert, aber die würden eh hinten nach hinten fallen, da sie bei jedem geistheiler längeren ladebalken haben.


----------



## Galaxus (23. Oktober 2009)

Deathdragoon11880 schrieb:


> Hat ja schon jemand geschrieben, nur das binden des ruhesteins an den ZIELort, hindert mich nicht daran, den schonmal in astranaar (oder wie sich das schreibt) zu setzen, gemein und gemogelt.
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit account gebundenen teilen aus? mit jedem lvl, das man aufsteigt könnte man durch diese teile seine überlebenschancen mehr erhöhen, wie durch das startequip
> 
> um dem ganzen vorzubeugen würde ich vorschlagen, dass man unter den 8 (?) leuten die helfen wollen einen anderen server ausmacht, auf dem diese ebenfalls einen 70er zum wache stehen haben. sind dann auf ulduar alle versammelt, eventuelle mogeleien sind vorbereitet, dann verkündet man, dass alle, die nun wirklich nur des spaßes wegen mit machen wollen, bitte auf server [insert random pve-server] umloggt und dort erneut einen nachtelfen erstellt, damit ist dann sofort das rennen eröffnet. eventuell wieder gemein denen gegenüber, bei denen das umloggen lange dauert, aber die würden eh hinten nach hinten fallen, da sie bei jedem geistheiler längeren ladebalken haben.



das mit dem anderen server is ne ganz gute iddde. aber das problem ist man müsste wen finden der mich fahren kann und neue streckenwarten. die leute muss man erstmal suchen und da sikkert sicher was dursch. aber sonst sehr gute idde.

natürlich darf mein sein ruhestein nirgesn binden. desweitern werde ich alle teilner dazu aufforden den ruhestein zu nutzen. wachen werden in allen gasthauser stehen und zu kucken ob wer vorher ankommt


----------



## Petersburg (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mir auch extra für das Event einen test Acc. machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

Wir suchen immernoch leute die lust haben zu helfen


----------



## Hustboy (26. Oktober 2009)

was ist eigetnlcih mit erkunden kann ja sein das man durch das erkunden von gebieten 1 lv hoch steigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

das level mit dem man ankommt is egal


----------



## Seph018 (26. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> das level mit dem man ankommt is egal



Har Har Idee!
Man wirbt einen Freund, spielt 2 60er mit ihm hoch und während des eigentlichen Runs, schenkt der Freund dem Rennenden 60 Level!
Somit sind die Mobs kein Problem mehr. Und mit 1 angefangen hat er auch! ;D


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (26. Oktober 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Mehrere Schlachtzüge aufmachen mit Kontrolleuren. Nur Teilnehmer einladen.
> Port problem gelöst und massig an Übersicht / Kontrolle gewonnen. /happyface




netter avater, obwohl ich mich daran entsinne das Ryuuk in der szene eigentlich um einiges länger lacht, das einfach wegzuschneinden unerhöhrt..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ topic..ma schauen ob ich auch komme


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

mit level 60 ankommen darf man auch nicht. egal bezeichnet den normal bereich. also 3-4


----------



## Malzbier09 (26. Oktober 2009)

Falls es noch nicht erwähnt wurde (sry nur die ersten paar seiten gelesen) das mit dem Paddel is ein abgeändertes Simpsonzitat das von dem alten Mann gehalten wird als er als Vertretungslehrer an der Grundschule anfängt.
Damit es was mit dem Thema zu tun hat werds mir auf jedenfall angucken vll lohnt es sich sogar meinen Troll-Jäger dahin zu  Transen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Falls es noch nicht erwähnt wurde (sry nur die ersten paar seiten gelesen) das mit dem Paddel is ein abgeändertes Simpsonzitat das von dem alten Mann gehalten wird als er als Vertretungslehrer an der Grundschule anfängt.
> Damit es was mit dem Thema zu tun hat werds mir auf jedenfall angucken vll lohnt es sich sogar meinen Troll-Jäger dahin zu  Transen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also woher es ist wurde noch nicht gesagt. die leute fanden es nur toll ^^
aber ich denk die leute wissen das.

@topik: mal kucken wivile hordler sich das ankucken ^^ können ja zum glück nix machen da es ein pve server ist


----------



## ricci (26. Oktober 2009)

mal eine Frage.. man wird ja bei diesem Event oft sterben (nehme ich mal stark an^^)
ist es da möglich den Geistheiler zu fragen ob er mir mein Leben ab und zu zurück schencken darf^^?

oder auch untersagt.. wer ja ab und zu doof.. 8x gestorben und dan 5min warten xD!!


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

ricci schrieb:


> mal eine Frage.. man wird ja bei diesem Event oft sterben (nehme ich mal stark an^^)
> ist es da möglich den Geistheiler zu fragen ob er mir mein Leben ab und zu zurück schencken darf^^?
> 
> oder auch untersagt.. wer ja ab und zu doof.. 8x gestorben und dan 5min warten xD!!




deine sache ob du das machst. ob du dann weiter vorne oder hinten bist wird sich zeigen. und das mit dem widerbelben stimmt. wer zu oft zu seiner leiche leuft muss warten ^^


----------



## XRayFanatic (26. Oktober 2009)

Zum Ersten: Juhuuuu endlich mal kein Thread der Art 

Wie wird wohl der Startbildschirm in Cataclysm aussehen ? Werden die Nachtelfen noch Ohren haben in Cataclysm ? Was macht Ihr wenn Cataclysm erscheint ? Wann wird Cataclysm released ?

Bitte um Entschuldigung wenn ich einen dieser Schwachsinns-Threads hier nicht namentlich erwähnt habe, es nervt einfach zu sehr und darüber hinweglesen geht auch nimmer da das Forum von solchem Schrott zugespammt ist.

Zum Zweiten: Das nenn ich mal ne Klasse Idee und ich werd daran teilnehmen. Hört sich verdächtig nach unserem monatlichen gildeninternen Gnomenrennen rund um Azeroth an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Mojo (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange denkst du dauert das? 
Ich hab an dem Tag eventuell den ersten Raid mit meiner neuen Gilde.  Wär blöd wenn ich da nich mitgeh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wenns sich ausgeht gern dabei.

mfg


----------



## Alpax (26. Oktober 2009)

Bin damals mit Level 14 von Auberdine nach Gadgetzan gelaufen .. wie WoW neu war .. ich war einfach neugierig ^^


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

Mr.Mojo schrieb:


> Wie lange denkst du dauert das?
> Ich hab an dem Tag eventuell den ersten Raid mit meiner neuen Gilde.  Wär blöd wenn ich da nich mitgeh.
> 
> 
> ...



wir sind es mehrfach abgelfaufen und brauchen zwischen 1stunde unD 1 stunde 30 min. jenachdem wie oft man stirbt


----------



## Asyna (26. Oktober 2009)

Finde solche Aktionen immer wieder lustig ich selber nehme zwar nicht Teil aber ich wünsche allen viel Glück und Spaß

und mein Forumname ist nicht mein Charname!!!


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal schnell nen komischen Link entfernt...
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



willst du nicht auch mitlaufen xD dan kannst du die leute entfernen die versuchen zu bescheißen xD


----------



## Dini (26. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naaaaa, in WoW sind die Paddel den GM´s überlassen. Die werden nicht standartmäßig für Buffed Moderatoren mitgeliefert *grins*
Außerdem spiel ich ja nicht mehr seit ein paar Monaten, aber werde es wohl über den Stream verfolgen =)


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

@ blizz: bitte fügt doch das epic buffed-mod paddel ein

denke das mit dem zuhören werden viele machen xD

also ein rat an alle. seit früher auf dem stream und sichert euch euren platz


----------



## Davion123 (26. Oktober 2009)

Mach doch nich alle Hühner scheu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du willst ja nur den Stream sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

kla. die 1200 will ich haben xD

den ich bin der der gott übertreffen wird.
sorry aber ich liebe soul eater xD


----------



## Deathdragoon11880 (26. Oktober 2009)

das mit dem lvl schneken dürfte schwer werden, wenn alle teilnehmer (und nur diese) in einem raid zusammen sind.

ich habs mal probe gelaufen, bin mit lvl 2 angekommen, habe 1 stunde, NULL minuten und 34 sekunden gebraucht^^ ca 20-25 mal gestorben, hätte aber schneller sein können glaub ich. also man is dafür jetzt keine 8 stunden unterwegs.


----------



## Galaxus (26. Oktober 2009)

Deathdragoon11880 schrieb:


> das mit dem lvl schneken dürfte schwer werden, wenn alle teilnehmer (und nur diese) in einem raid zusammen sind.
> 
> ich habs mal probe gelaufen, bin mit lvl 2 angekommen, habe 1 stunde, NULL minuten und 34 sekunden gebraucht^^ ca 20-25 mal gestorben, hätte aber schneller sein können glaub ich. also man is dafür jetzt keine 8 stunden unterwegs.


 
ja so waren auch teileweise unsere laufe

und das alle in nem raid sind musst nicht gesagt sein. aber es fällt auf wen einer dauerleuctet und plötzlich 60 ist


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. Oktober 2009)

hört sich cool an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich nix besseres zu tun hab bin ich dabei


----------



## Dragonique (27. Oktober 2009)

Könnt ihr das nicht ne halbe Stunde später machen? Da bin ich noch in der Uni. =(


----------



## Sidious75 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Galaxus, ich komme auf jeden fall gerne, war damals auch beim tauren rennen dabei und  hab lange ein event gesucht wos ums gleiche geht   wie hier, beim Nachtelfenrennen. 
Hab mir grad eine erstellt, sie heisst Tyrândê... was ech angeht, ihr kennt Jan Hegenberg nicht? ich kenn ihn zwar auch nicht persönlich aber  da ich horde spiele   hör ich oft  wenn ich lust hab die horde rennt.

Werde zum start da sein. hoffendlich sterb ich nicht so schnell wie eim taurenrennen 3.   da bin ich im brachland das 1. mal gestorben, danach hab ich den anschluss an das hauptfelfd verloren nachdem ich lange zturücjk zr leixche laufen musste und mir das schiff in ratschet nacch beutebucht weg ist.   aufgehört hab ich aber erst im rotkammgeburge  wo ich dauernd von allianzwachen getötet wurde.

Sry offtopic aber muss gesagt werden, Dragonique deine sig ist zum kotzen *würg*


----------



## Erdnusskopf (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde auch mitmachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davion123 (27. Oktober 2009)

Dragonique schrieb:


> ...wenn ich noch einmal einen Fred sehe, der das Wort "Cataclysm" in seiner Überschrift enthält, dann fange ich an zu kotzen und mache ständig Freds zum Thema "Stücke in meiner Kotze, gut oder böse?", "Hilfe, meine Kotze ist grün." oder "Hat Blizzard schon mal über meine Kotze nachgedacht?" auf!



Ich kann es echt nachvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider können wir den Run nicht verschieben da natürlich Galaxus/Ilumin's Sendezeit fixiert ist(auch wenn er wie bei Wetten Dass eine krasse Überziehung angekündigt hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Aber du bist uns sehr gerne auf dem Stream willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (28. Oktober 2009)

Davion123 schrieb:


> Leider können wir den Run nicht verschieben da natürlich Galaxus/Ilumin's Sendezeit fixiert ist(auch wenn er wie bei Wetten Dass eine krasse Überziehung angekündigt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



könnte es in die 2te stunde legen. da ist aber wie warscheinlichkeit sehr groß das ich zimlich überziehe und dem nägsten mod die sendezeit klaue


----------



## Galaxus (29. Oktober 2009)

der tag ist gekommen. 2 wochen habt ihr gewartet. *heute um 18:05 geht es los*


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2009)

Galaxus schrieb:


> der tag ist gekommen. 2 wochen habt ihr gewartet. *heute um 18:05 geht es los*


HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAA






nein


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

ich werde mit meinem gnom Krônas (kronas war vergeben, dass issn ^ auf dem o) in gadge und mache ein video von den ersten eintreffenden wenn es knapp werden sollte
habe aber um 18 uhr gitarrenschule, sollte es aber in der zeit schaffen bevor die ersten da sind


----------



## Mr.Mojo (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin heute auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wird sicher lustig!
Nur noch ne Frage: Kann man in den vorgegebenen Gebieten rennen wo man möchte?
Also wenn man ne abkürzung oder sowas hatt ode muss man dem Weg folgen?

mfg
ich


----------



## Galaxus (29. Oktober 2009)

is deine sache wie du in welchen gebeit leuft. doch ich denke die straßen sind die sichersten wege


----------



## Deathdragoon11880 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich werde mit meinem gnom Krônas (kronas war vergeben, dass issn ^ auf dem o) in gadge und mache ein video von den ersten eintreffenden wenn es knapp werden sollte
> habe aber um 18 uhr gitarrenschule, sollte es aber in der zeit schaffen bevor die ersten da sind


keine sorge, bis dahin bin ich da^^


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

Deathdragoon11880 schrieb:


> keine sorge, bis dahin bin ich da^^


du hast bis ca 18:30, das bezweifle ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Oktober 2009)

.....war zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benniboy (29. Oktober 2009)

So bin mal bis zum Eschental mitgelaufen. Habe irgendwie gedacht das wären so 200 Leute waren aber doch nur etwa 60-80 wovon es nur eine Schlachtgruppe hab also eig. 40. Ich bezeifel das jemand und in Tanaris antanzen wird ohne einmal gestorben zu sein....
Naja fand das Gnomrennen von Giga damals besser. Das hier ist einfach nur langweilig und meiner Meinung nach schlecht organiesiert.


----------



## Kronas (29. Oktober 2009)

wo sind die schnellsten grade? (bzw ists überhaupt noch am laufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (29. Oktober 2009)

nu ists vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich war zwischendurch vierter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathdragoon11880 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du hast bis ca 18:30, das bezweifle ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab dich trotzdem noch gesehen, auch wenn ich nicht erster war. das rennen war cool, gerne öfters solche aktionen


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (29. Oktober 2009)

vushiTanksPDK schrieb:


> nu ists vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hb in dunkelküste geführt weil ich vom boot gesprungen bin... aber mir war klar dass ich alleine sterben würd eund hab dann gewartet bis die nächsten angelaufen kommen und kurz bevor se da warn hat mich ein mob umgekloppt.. von da an konnte ich leider keinen anschluss mehr an die hauptgruppe finden...
noch dazu weil ich den geistheiler nicht benutzte sondern zurück zur leiche raufgelaufen bin...
naja war lustig - nur ich würde für den nächsten run an jedem friedhof streckenposten aufstellen, weil einige hatten anscheinend genau einstudiert wo man sterben muss um schnell weiterzukommen.

lg und bis zum nächsten mal

spanky


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (29. Oktober 2009)

schreibt speedygonzales eigentlich auch noch mal hier rein? immerhin hat er gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxus (29. Oktober 2009)

noch mal ein riesen dank an alle teilem und helfer. video ist in arbeit. weis leider nicht wie lange es dauern wird. link ist dan in diesem post zu finden.

mfg ilumin

@TanksPDK: weis nicht. aber denk schon ^^


----------



## Interminator (29. Oktober 2009)

ich war dabei juhu^^ war rund 1 1/2 min. hinterm speedy ^^


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (29. Oktober 2009)

ach der dk^^
der mr. radio^^
...kannst du mir eig erklären warum ich im enschental ausm stream rausgeflogen war und das viech nichmehr ging?


----------



## De Gaudi (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich anscheinend n paar mins vor start ausgeloggt....(Selbstnotiz: Immer auf buffed gehn  vor wow)


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (29. Oktober 2009)

also wenn man bedenkt das 9 seiten geschrieben wurden bevors losging und jetzt nachdem nichtmal eine... is man doch schon ziemlich verwirrt


----------



## Galaxus (29. Oktober 2009)

die leute sind einfach überweltigt vom event xD


----------



## Rikayne (30. Oktober 2009)

Das Event war auf jedenfall Super, hat echt Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das nächste Mal werd ich auch mitrennen und nicht ''nur'' als Aufpasser dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es war toll, dass keiner betrogen hat, naja ausser die 2 die den Greifen benutzt haben ^^


----------



## Galaxus (30. Oktober 2009)

ja stimmt. wollte ich auch noch mla sagen. fand es super das ihr euch alle an die regeln gehallten habt und das ganze reibunslos abgelaufen ist.


----------



## couster (30. Oktober 2009)

Darf man auch mit nem Horden Char mitmachen?^^ Elfen sind so hässlich

achja Jan Hegenberg? Fällt mir so ein. DIE HORDE RENNT...


----------



## standalujo (1. November 2009)

Hallo leute sorry das ich hier so spät reinschreibe aber ehrlich gesagt habe ichs vergessen
Also ich kann mich nur nochmal ganz herzlich bei euch allen bedanken. Besonderen Dank natürlich an Veranstalter und freiwillige helfer die für Ordnung gesorgt haben.
Beim nächsten Run wäre ich (bzw wir ;-) auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Ich denke man sieht sich da wieder.

Grüße standalujo aka Speedygonzal

PS: Wir freuen uns irre auf das Autogramm ;-)


----------

